# thanks guys



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks guys who showed their support and care on keeping this forum as it should be ,a way to help and support the members and guests to make their life and stay easier and more enjoybale.for a moment i thought of quitting but now i changed my mind
I got over it and wanna move on .
btw the party is next spring would like to c u all there


----------



## horemhebstomb (Aug 18, 2009)

Dear Khater,

I am glad you decided to stay and not be put off posting by the rude and offensive remarks by that poster.
It's rare to find Egyptian men on this type of forum because of exactly this type of behaviour. 
Some people have no manners.
Egyptians are one of the friendliest nations and I know that those comments must have hurt you.
She does not feel the need to apologise but after reading the rest of her posts I am not surprised in the least.

Glad she has not made you decide to leave.
Your contributions I'm sure will be valuable.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Khater,

‘She’, the cats proverbial mother doesn’t feel the need to apologise to you. I never said leave the forum nor would I presume to do so and I did say that I wasn’t talking about your relationship in particular.

I have plenty of manners for those who warrant my use of them but when someone decides to call me a racist, I’ll be damned if I am nice to them.

Khater, your contributions are of course welcome as I have seen you posting about places to live, work and play in Cairo. What I will say is that when women have been viewed and used as passports to a better life, they will always be cynical about offers of help from men. Theres been a few people on this forum whose intentions have been questionable but if someone is genuine, why should they be offended or feel the need to leave a forum as we all know there are scammers in every part of the world.


----------

